# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Перевод

## Евгения Белякова

Как по польски будет:
(и пожалуйста скажите как это произносится)- с русскими буквами 
Давай!-
Привет!
Что?
Почему?- 
заранее спасибо

----------


## joanna

Давай! -с русскими буквами - ходж; с польскими буквами - Chodż 
Привет! - чзшч (чзщ?) - Cześć! 
Что? - цо? - Co? 
Почему?- длячЕго? (or) чЗму? - Dlaczego? (or) Czemu?

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Огромное спасибо!  ::

----------


## Pasha

But Dlaczego, the ego is NOT pronounced yevo like russian, it is ego!

----------


## Pasha

But Dlaczego, the ego is NOT pronounced yevo like russian, it is ego!

----------


## Pasha

But Dlaczego, the ego is NOT pronounced yevo like russian, it is ego!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Привет! - чзшч (чзщ?) - Cześć!

 Whoa... how do you pronounce that again? 4 consants after each other? how would it be in english phonetics?

----------


## Евгения Белякова

It's a hard pronounciation. I think she meant 'чЭщч". 
In english phonetics it can be: checht

----------


## joanna

yeah i did mess up on that spelling, sorry. 
In English it would be (approx) "cheshch", but the last two letters are softer than the english "sh" and "ch"; I couldnt figure out which russian characters would match.

----------


## Remyisme

> But Dlaczego, the ego is NOT pronounced yevo like russian, it is ego!

 On Russian it's written ЕГО but read ЕВО and on Polish it's like they read it according to how they write it since the word has the letter Г.

----------

yeah, polish pronunciation is very easy, all letters pronounced the same no matter where they are in the word; 
and stress is always in the same place (except for a small amount of foreign words) - on the second to last syllable

----------


## Dimitri

> Привет! - чзшч (чзщ?) - Cześć!

   ::  Как это произносить то?   ::

----------


## Dimitri

Я правильно произнёс? :))

----------


## TATY

> Я правильно произнёс? )

 Чешч

----------


## Dimitri

да уж.. сложное словечко   ::

----------


## Remyisme

> But Dlaczego, the ego is NOT pronounced yevo like russian, it is ego!

 In the old Russian, that was spoken cenuries ago it was pronounce ego too, but times changed and the pronouncation changed with it.

----------


## kamka

you almost got it right, Dimitri. Only "dlaczego" is stressed on "e", not "o". The rest was fine, would've been understood. the "cześć", even though pronounced somewhat not correctly, would've passed as well - sounds a bit like in fast, connected speech  ::

----------

